

What Might Happen If an Airliner Hit a Small Drone? - dzhiurgis
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/what-might-happen-if-airliner-hit-small-drone

======
dzhiurgis
Actual analysis: [http://www.uasamericafund.com/assets/micro-uav-safety-
analys...](http://www.uasamericafund.com/assets/micro-uav-safety-analysis.pdf)

------
iblaine
"...there is no indication that allowing UAVs of three pounds or less to
operate at least 5 miles from airports and at or below 400 feet will pose a
significant increase in risk to manned aircraft."

~~~
jleyank
From the article: “There’s a good chance it’ll take the engine out at high
power,” says Morse, but not necessarily."

Take out some/all of the thrust of an engine or takeoff or landing might make
things interesting. Damage the wing surfaces or penetrate the wing might get
far too interesting. Random, based on what happens to the fan blades and the
heavy parts.

~~~
dzhiurgis
The article says the blades wouldn't be defected. I can't imagine how can you
pierce aluminum wing using some carbon composite.

